# Trental



## kitten106 (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello

Last month I had just completed my mock cycle ( I'm having FET with a clinic in Spain but they are linked with a UK clinic) I'm having donated embryos as I'm single. My mock cycle was a bit disappointing as day 10 and day 16 scan showed my lining measured 6 1/2 mm and they like it to be 8mm for transfer.

I'm not taking Progynova instead I was on Estradot 75 2 patches every 3rd day which increased to 3 patches which caused some headaches and very tender breasts and weight gain. Because the lining didn't thicken enough I had to introduce Progesterone pessaries and end the cycle.

I've had to wait for my next period and start treatment again I've now been prescribed Esraderm 100 patches and the clinic wants me on 3 patches every 3rd day ( which seems a lot of oestrogen!!) plus Vit E and Trental?My GP have prescribed these but I know absolutely nothing about them (clinic says they help the blood flow to the Uterus) I'm to take 400mg twice a day . I'm just a bit nervous about them as I don't know what people are prescribed them for and if there is likely to be any nasty side affects ? I have heard of woman embarking on fertility treatment sometimes being told to take 1/2 Aspirin as this helps thin blood to the Uterus. I want to start taking them as the clinic want what's best for me but would it really matter if I didn't take them ? 

Sorry but I always query prescription meds as I worry a bit about them ...it's silly I know.

Thanks

Kitten


----------

